# Anybody running AZA Z-01 wheels



## KinskiGTO (Jul 21, 2007)

I found a site with some pretty good prices on a pair of 18x8.5 and a pair of 18x9.5 for the rear. I was looking at the black finish with 235/40-18 on front and 265/35-18 on rear. If so, any problems with rubbing struts or fenders? I just can't see giving $650.00 each for the OZ wheels at Tirerack.

http://www.wheelmax.com/product.asp?ProdId=14319&ProdID2=14529&Prod2H=18&Prod2W=9.5&Prod2P=179

I also like these:

http://www.wheelmax.com/product.asp?ProdId=14320&ProdID2=14321&Prod2H=18&Prod2W=9.5&Prod2P=227


----------



## fenderbirdbass (Jun 18, 2006)

*az-1*

Hey if you get them let me know how the experience goes as I want new rims
in the spring...I saw those too...thanks.Bill :cheers


----------



## KinskiGTO (Jul 21, 2007)

fenderbirdbass said:


> Hey if you get them let me know how the experience goes as I want new rims
> in the spring...I saw those too...thanks.Bill :cheers


I'm hearing some pretty ugly mixed reviews about them on the net. I guess a lot of GTO owners have purchased them and there are problems with rubbing on staggered setups --plus the place to buy them wasn't well liked by some. I might be buying custom OZ wheels afterall, I'll just put it off for a few months.


----------



## MiamiGTO (Jan 29, 2008)

A lot of GTO owners have these wheels.. If you go 19's it is a must to roll your fenders or you will rub.. 18's you will be fine..


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

fenderbirdbass said:


> Hey if you get them let me know how the experience goes as I want new rims
> in the spring...I saw those too...thanks.Bill :cheers


dude whats up with the avatar picture. I bleed blue!! Go boys!


----------



## MiamiGTO (Jan 29, 2008)

I can get more pics of these wheels on different color GTO's if you all want to see more
AZA Z01's.. These are 19's..


----------



## 2005silvergto (Jan 30, 2008)

MiamiGTO said:


> I can get more pics of these wheels on different color GTO's if you all want to see more
> AZA Z01's.. These are 19's..


please do that would be great


----------



## MiamiGTO (Jan 29, 2008)




----------



## MiamiGTO (Jan 29, 2008)




----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

WOW- When and If I change my rims, those are the ones I want!!!!


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

They are nice. I usually always change the wheels on my rides. I told myself I wouldnt, Cuz I like the factory ones. But, I have to admit they are nice wheels. I believe if I ever change them. Ill take those in 18's.


----------



## rjsalvages (Apr 13, 2008)

those wheels are on backorder like forever..., very nice wheels...we have a set of them in 19" here in stock for sale.....they will be in the classifi section soon...thanks


----------



## MiamiGTO (Jan 29, 2008)

Yea, I am waiting for them to come in stock! I am still waiting on my tax refund so I am in no hurry right now anyway.


----------



## rjsalvages (Apr 13, 2008)

for sale ad is up....check it out...

http://www.gtoforum.com/f14/fs-full-set-aza-z1-wheels-19-stagger-nice-pic-here-16513/


----------



## ROBSGTO (Jul 6, 2008)

How much do these wheels normally run?I bet they are pretty expensive.Are any of these pics of 18 inch wheels or are they all 19's?They are the hottness,that's for sure!

New member here,I do not own a GTO yet,but I will be purchasing an 06 manual preferably black or blue when my current lease on an 06 G6 runs out.Just doing my research in advance.Thanks!


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

Hey 2 questions, 

Where can I order this front splitter? 












And, these are probably the best wheels I have seen on a GTO, anyone know the name?


----------

